# Submit Form using server side script?



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey,

I'm starting a blog on blogspot and I want to integrate a comment/submit form.

I have this so far:



> Name:
> 
> Email:
> 
> Question:


But on some computers mailto: does not work. I've heard that server side script will solve this.

Can someone tell me what this is and/or recode and help me with the submit form shown above.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah you can't just mailto in a web form...

Check this out: http://www.tele-pro.co.uk/scripts/contact_form/

Hope it helps


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

You can use the mailto form because i've tested it and it works! It's just some people don't have windows live mail set up with their email addresses.

*Web Form: contact.htm*


> Fields marked (*) are required
> 
> Email From:*
> 
> ...


*PHP Script: contact.php*


> <?php
> // Website Contact Form Generator
> // http://www.tele-pro.co.uk/scripts/contact_form/
> // This script is free to use as long as you
> ...


Where do I put these two codes in blogspot?


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Your first is the HTML you use for the form.

The second you save as contact.php and upload to your server.

So the form on your contact page (first block of code) calls the file contact.php which is the second.

Do some googling on "website form mail"

Cheers


----------

